# Self Contained Fryer



## lhughes (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with a ventless hood and self contained fryer? The unit is a table top fryer used to cook fryed foods. The hood is a recirculating system. It has a fusible link and a manual activation for the wet chemical suppresion system. I belive it contains 2 nozzles and a 1.5 gallon wet chemical tank. I have been on the company's website to determine if the unit meets code requirmemnts.  Any thoughts?

View attachment 1799


View attachment 1800


View attachment 1799


View attachment 1800


/monthly_2013_06/572953e96ada6_PerfectFryCoFront.jpg.0dfc8477c591767a9f2f924df414aa62.jpg

/monthly_2013_06/572953e96f0d8_PerfectFryCoInterior.jpg.ca93eff84d3451e6eceb30034590c338.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Any listings, ES reports, testing?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently installed a ventless hood that was pretty cool. In addition to the on board suppression system it had dual filters and an electric power tower. If either filter becomes too dirty or the suppression system is triggered a set of contactors open killing power to the appliance/s under it.


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2013)

Approved if listed

We have required the extinguishing system to be inspected by an extinguishing company


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2013)

2009 IMc

SECTION 507 COMMERCIAL KITCHEN HOODS

507.1 General. Commercial kitchen exhaust hoods shall comply with the requirements of this section. Hoods shall be Type I or II and shall be designed to capture and confine cooking vapors and residues. Commercial kitchen exhaust hood systems shall operate during the cooking operation.

Exception

2. Factory-built commercial cooking recirculating systems which are tested in accordance with UL 710B, listed, labeled and installed in accordance with Section 304.1 shall not be required to comply with Sections 507.4, 507.5, 507.7, 507.12, 507.13, 507.14 and 507.15. Spaces in which such systems are located shall be considered to be kitchens and shall be ventilated in accordance with Table 403.3. For the purpose of determining the floor area required to be ventilated, each individual appliance shall be considered as occupying not less than 100 square feet (9.3 m2).


----------



## fireguy (Jun 6, 2013)

Tiem to go to work.  I will post when I get back.


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry did not look at the picture, have not seen one like that

But still stick  by answer


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure which model you are looking at

PFA Fully-Automatic Fryers - Perfect Fry Company


----------



## fireguy (Jun 6, 2013)

The fire suppression systems in some of the self contained fryers are incomplete.  I have done some Ansul systems where the cartridge, the agent tank and the agent are not shipped with the cooking unit.  The proud new owner does not wish to spend more money, so the suppression sysem is never made functional. And of course, some units  are never serviced after the initial install.

As previously mentioned, there are switches that are designed to shut down the fryer if the filters are not kept clean or are missing.  The Auto Fry uses an Ansul 2.5 # extinguisher filled with Ansulex.  That chem can jell, when that happens, the system will not operate.

A couple more things to watch for.  The Ansul should shut down the heating elements for the fry pot. The exhaust fan is seldom cleaned, which leads to an early demise of the fan.

If the appliance has wheels, there should be a means of keeping the appliance tethered to the wall so the extension cord does not have any pulling issues when moving the appliance.  Some appliances have fusible links that when melted, allow louvers to close.

We all say Ansul, without thinking Ansul is a brand name, like Kleenix.  Amerex, and PyroChem also supply suppression systems parts  for the self contained appliances.  There are appliances that do not meet the  UL 197 Standard.


----------



## lhughes (Jun 6, 2013)

I contacted the fire suppression system service company. They do inspect the suppression system and replace the fusible links every 6 months and place the inspection tag on the unit. It is a wet chemical agent with all of the normal componets. Company literature states it has ETL listing, not sure about UL. It is a Semi Automatic Fryer model, but I do not have the exact model number. I was quit supprised when maintenace personnel accompanying me on the inspection pointed it out as I have never seen one or heaven heard of the concept. It is being used in a Cafe of a retirement community.


----------



## cda (Jun 6, 2013)

"It is being used in a Cafe of a retirement community."

That is comforting to know, hopefully there is a sprinkler head above it


----------

